# Qual o melhor Software? (Oregon WMR100)



## ferpi (19 Out 2007 às 12:21)

Comprei uma estação Oregon WMR100, pretendo adquirir software compativel com a mesma. Alguém me pode aconselhar qual a melhor solução?
Obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2007 às 15:29)

Boas,

Bem-vindo ao forum.

Já agora onde vai ser instalada a estação?

Eu uso dois software's na minha estação.

- Virtual Weather Station
- Weather Display

São os dois bons, com qualquer um deles ficas bem servido.

O VWS é mais simples e o WD é mais completo.

Estes são os dois programas "must" para ligar às estações.

Depois disponibiliza os dados nos sites da generalidade


----------



## Minho (19 Out 2007 às 22:31)

ferpi disse:


> Comprei uma estação Oregon WMR100, pretendo adquirir software compativel com a mesma. Alguém me pode aconselhar qual a melhor solução?
> Obrigado.



Bem-vindo ferpi 

Já agora onde é que vais instalar a tua estação?


Cá vai uma imagem da tua estação:


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2007 às 00:06)

Eu quando comprei a minha 1º estação que dava para ligar ao PC, testei o Virtual Weather Station e o Weather Display. Deu logo para ver que o WD é bem mais completo, mas achei-o muito confuso e dificil, ao contrário do VWS que é bem mais fácil de usar. Usei o VWS durante uns 6 meses e com o tempo fui-me apercebendo das limitações e reparei que os updates ao programa eram praticamente nulos, portanto não haviam adições de novas funções ao programa (what you see is what you get). Por isso dei uma nova oportunidade ao WD e ao fim de uns dias de uso já o "dominava" quase por completo. É um programa bem mais completo e poderoso que o VWS, e em constante actualização.

Por isso, se queres a minha opinião, aconcelho-te o Weather Display.


----------



## ferpi (21 Out 2007 às 15:01)

Agradeço a todos os que me ajudaram com as suas experiências sobre os melhores programas.
Respondendo ao questionado, informo que sou de Braga e instalei a estação perto da estação da CP.
Optei por adquirir a WD, contudo ainda ando a explorar as  suas potencialidades.
Aproveitava para perguntar (caso alguem tenha paciência para isso), que configurações são necessárias para obter previsões meteorológicas.
Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2007 às 15:07)

ferpi disse:


> Agradeço a todos os que me ajudaram com as suas experiências sobre os melhores programas.
> Respondendo ao questionado, informo que sou de Braga e instalei a estação perto da estação da CP.
> Optei por adquirir a WD, contudo ainda ando a explorar as  suas potencialidades.
> Aproveitava para perguntar (caso alguem tenha paciência para isso), que configurações são necessárias para obter previsões meteorológicas.
> Obrigado.



O Hotspot aqui ha' a uns tempos falou disso e usa um programa chamado WXSIM
Da' uma olhadela aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/tua-estacao-meteorologica-192-31.html


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2007 às 12:32)

*Weather Display*

Bom dia,
Adquiri o Weather Display e confesso que estou com enormes dificuldades. Penso que dever ser na calibração, os valores que tenho com o soft que vem com a la crosse 3600, ou mesmo os que estão no visor da estação, são totalmente diferentes com os que aparecem com o Weather Display. 
Há algum site que explique melhor os passos para calibração? 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 14:15)

Este é o fórum de eleição para dúvidas relacionadas com o WD:

http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2007 às 00:54)

Pessoal, existem softwares livres com qualidade? 
Hoje estava a tentar  ligar a minha nova estação ao computador mas estou com alguns problemas...

Desde já obrigado pelas informações


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2007 às 01:00)

Tenta estes:

http://www.opensourcescripts.com/dir/PHP/Miscellaneous/218.html

ou procura no Google »» weather opensource software


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

O Weather Display não permite ver o valor da rajada da WS3600, alguém me sabe dizer se o Virtual Weather Station regista o valor da rajada?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

jpmartins disse:


> O Weather Display não permite ver o valor da rajada da WS3600, alguém me sabe dizer se o Virtual Weather Station regista o valor da rajada?



Sim, pelo menos comigo esse programa registava as rajadas máximas


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Mário mas qual era a tua estação? Era a WS3600?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

jpmartins disse:


> Mário mas qual era a tua estação? Era a WS3600?



Não, é a Oregon wmr968.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

As Oregon com o Weather Display também não têm problemas, mas as LaCrosse não registam o valor da rajada. Queria era saber se alguém tem experiência com o uso do Virtual Weather numa WS3600.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

*Re: Qual o melhor Software? (Oregon WMR200)*

Boas

Aproveito este tópico para expôr a minha dúvida, mas em relação ao modelo a seguir ao que tem sido falado, ou seja, ao modelo WMR200.

A estação já traz software no pacote de compra? Caso a resposta seja não, então qual o melhor software para esta estação?


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Qual o melhor Software? (Oregon WMR200)*



Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aproveito este tópico para expôr a minha dúvida, mas em relação ao modelo a seguir ao que tem sido falado, ou seja, ao modelo WMR200.
> 
> A estação já traz software no pacote de compra? Caso a resposta seja não, então *qual o melhor software para esta estação*?






*Meteohub* ...mais nada!

Permite ter a estação Online...SEM necessidade de ter um computador ligado 




abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Qual o melhor Software? (Oregon WMR200)*



Kraliv disse:


> *Meteohub* ...mais nada!Permite ter a estação Online...SEM necessidade de ter um computador ligado



100% de acordo


----------

